# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  subasta de renovables por el objetivo 20-20-20

## termopar

El gobierno en funciones, aunque le amargue, tiene que cumplir los objetivos europeos comprometidos, que durante estos últimos años, habíamos paralizado. En cuanto vea que saldrá rentable, pocos contra argumentos habrá para no proseguir por este camino. 

....y por fin entra la fotovoltaica en el concurso, que tanta falta nos hace para bajar el precio del mercado eléctrico en verano




> *
> Industria planea una subasta de renovables para otoño*
> España necesita aumentar el suministro renovable para cumplir con las exigencias de Bruselas
> MIGUEL ÁNGEL NOCEDA
> Madrid 7 JUL 2016 - 21:43	CEST
> 
> El Gobierno en funciones, a través de la Secretaría de Estado de la Energía, ha preparado una nueva subasta de energía renovable para el próximo otoño. Si no se adopta una decisión en los próximos meses, corre peligro de no poderse cumplir el objetivo de alcanzar el 20% de energía renovable sobre la energía final en el año 2020, según las exigencias comunitarias. Además, si no se forma un nuevo Ejecutivo en las próximas semanas, el actual deberá tomar la decisión, que en todo caso supondrá un alivio para el sector.
> 
> Corre prisa. Los análisis ya están muy avanzados, y la conclusión es que España necesita todavía aumentar la capacidad eléctrica para cumplir con Bruselas a tiempo. En la actualidad, cuenta con un 17,4% de producción renovable sobre la energía final (es decir, incluyendo el transporte, otros consumos petrolíferos, gas, etcétera) y, con las incorporaciones previstas (parques en construcción y las nuevas implantaciones en Canarias, entre otras) se eleva a algo más del 18,5%. Es decir, faltarían 1,5 puntos más para llegar al objetivo final. No obstante, la Secretaría de Estado de Energía estima que conviene tener un colchón por encima del 20%.
> ...


referencia: http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...11_177698.html

----------


## Jonasino

> ....y por fin entra la fotovoltaica en el concurso, que tanta falta nos hace para bajar el precio del mercado eléctrico en verano


Ja, ja, ja. De ilusión también se vive.
Esta es la curva de generación en este momento, un día de pleno verano y de los más abundantes en radiación solar del año:



A poco que la analicemos podemos ver:

- Fotovoltaica: 6,6% a pesar del destrozo de paisajes e inutilización de tierras de cultivo.
- Solar térmica: 5,9% y eso en unas condiciones de sol y hora que dificilmente pueden repetirse en el año.
- Eólica: 0,7% a pesar de los cientos de molinos y del pastón en subvenciones que les estamos pagando. ¿A que recurrimos cuando no sopla ni racha de viento?
- Ciclo combinado: 12,7% combustible importado con sangría de divisas, caro y despidiendo toneladas de CO2 que también nos cuestan una pasta por derechos de emisión.
- Carbón: 17,5%, de echarse a llorar, practicamente todo importado y con las desventajas técnicas y económicas del gas natural elevadas al cubo.
- Nuclear:19,8% ¿Que sería en dias como hoy sin ella? ¿Paramos el aire acondicionado o el congelador? Y eso a pesar de la falta de miras de los gobiernos de Gonzalez y Zapatero con la moratoria nuclear que encima hemos venido pagando todos los españolitos en el recibo de la luz.
- Hidraulica: 17.8% Venga y dale caña al mono hasta que hable inglés. A ver si en octubre nos queda agua para beber y regar.
- Importación: 8,5% esta es la mejor. Si no fuera por la interconexión con Francia estábamos con velas. ¿Y de donde viene esa energía? De centrales nucleares pegadas a la frontera (contra eso no protestamos) y pagada a precio de oro.

Bueno, que de vez en cuando un baño de humildad y realidad no viene mal para que pongamos los pies en el suelo y no vivamos en los mundos de Yupi sino en la tierra donde nos ha tocado vivir  y que sepamos que aunque cubramos media Andalucía de paneles y media costa de Galicia de molinos no baja el recibo de la luz en verano ni de coña.

----------

F. Lázaro (08-jul-2016)

----------


## termopar

Se ha quedado ancho con tanta soflama. 

A ver si nos aclaramos. El Reino Unido (el país de la lluvia y el cielo gris, con un tercio de tamaño que España y un consumo eléctrico muy superior al de España), en este pasado mes de Junio, ha cubierto la generación con *fotovoltaica en un 24%* de su mix. Muy superior a lo que hace toda la nuclear en España. Con eso, en España eliminamos el carbón y la nuclear juntos. Y seguro que en verano el sol no falla en España, garantizado.




> *La fotovoltaica bate otro récord y cubre el 24% de la demanda eléctrica en el Reino Unido*
> Por José A. Roca - 07/07/2016
> 
> La industria solar del Reino Unido tenía motivos para celebrar  su tercer “Día de la Independencia Solar”, cuando el pasado lunes el organismo de comercio solar más grande del Reino Unido, la Asociación de Comercio Solar (STA), anunció que la generación solar había establecido un nuevo récord en junio, al producir el 23,9% de la demanda eléctrica del país. De acuerdo con la Asociación de Comercio Solar (STA), el Reino Unido cuenta ahora con casi 12GW de capacidad solar fotovoltaica acumulada mediante las instalaciones en casas, oficinas, escuelas, almacenes y un número importante de parques solares. Esto supone tener la capacidad suficiente para alimentar a 3,8 millones de hogares.
> 
> La STA también señala que el análisis de la nueva MyGridGB  es el responsable de determinar que el nuevo pico de generación de energía solar del 23,9% de la demanda eléctrica del Reino Unido llevó a cabo durante el mes de junio. Según la información proporcionada por PV Sheffield , Reino Unido, que supervisa la generación de energía solar fotovoltaica en colaboración con la red eléctrica nacional, la demanda máxima tuvo lugar en algún momento del mediodía del pasado 5 de junio.
> 
> “El Reino Unido ha desplegado con éxito casi 12GW de energía solar en el Reino Unido, lo que proporciona casi el 25% durante los picos de generación”, dijo Paul Barwell , director general de la Asociación de Comercio Solar. “Esto es lo que el país y el mundo necesita para descarbonizar el sector de la energía al precio más bajo posible para el consumidor. La aprobación por el Gobierno del quinto presupuesto de carbono es una buena señal a largo plazo en este sentido”.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...l-reino-unido/

Podría ponerle mas ejemplos, pero para qué. Y no sigo con lo demás porque dan penica los argumentos

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿También funciona de noche la fotovoltaica? El día que no haya viento de noche, si quita la nuclear y los combustibles fósiles... ¿cómo piensa cubrir la demanda?

El gráfico es demoledor, habla por si sólo. Es imposible mantener el sistema eléctrico a base de energías renovables.

----------

Jonasino (09-jul-2016)

----------


## termopar

Pues claro que sí, en vez de soltar el agua por el día para cubrir, se suelta de noche, o la hidráulica reversible (funcionando en sentido inverso) o la termosolar, o el gas en días especiales, o las interconexiones, o las baterías que en nada estarán allí. Sigo?

P.D: La nuclear, mal que les pese a algunos, no es imprescindible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Claro, y vaciamos los embalses en una semana para poder cubrir de noche toda la demanda de energía las noches que no haya viento. A ver con qué regamos después todos nuestros campos, con qué abastecemos a las ciudades y a la industria. Por cierto tempomar, ¿con qué energía piensa bombear el agua? Si utilizamos la energía de día para bombear el agua para luego turbinar de noche, pasaremos de no tener energía de noche a no tenerla de día, que la demanda es aún mayor. Menudo sin sentido  :Confused: 

¿De verdad cree que es posible almacenar tanta cantidad de energía a base de baterías? Puede seguir soñando con ello muchos años...

Sobre las interconexiones. Claro que sí, nuestros vecinos (sobre todo Francia) nos va a dar energía a lo bestia durante las noches que no haya viento para poder mantener nuestra red eléctrica. Lo primero, que no hay líneas para trasvasar tanta cantidad de energía, y lo segundo, Francia nos va a decir que tararí que te vi. Se van a quedar ellos a oscuras para que nosotros seamos más chulos que un 8. Y encima nos la van a dar gratis, sin coste alguno...

P.D: En nuestro país, mal que les pese a algunos, es imposible mantener el sistema eléctrico a base de energías renovables. Necesitamos de la energía nuclear y los combustibles fósiles para asegurarnos de tener cubierta la demanda de energía eléctrica y no provocar unos desequilibrios tremendos en la red.Y entre quemar uranio, carbón o gas yo lo tengo claro. Una no emite CO2, las otras sí. Una genera unos residuos que se pueden confinar y almacenar de forma segura. Otra emite grandes cantidades de CO2 que no se pueden ni confinar ni almacenar, y una vez liberado a la atmósfera sus consecuencias a largo plazo pueden ser igual de imprevisibles.

P.D.2: Gracias a esas renovables y sus suculentas primas y subvenciones, el recibo de la luz subió de forma espectacular. Se nota la bajada sí.

----------

Jonasino (09-jul-2016)

----------


## termopar

No sea insensato, se vaciarían los embalses al igual que lo hace ahora; tal y como mostró la gráfica del sr. Jonasino, salvo que en vez de día se haría de noche, la energía para turbinas saldría de la solar, por ejemplo. Ni más ni menos. Y no haga demagogia con el tema de regar los campos, que bien sabe usted que hay unos embalses para regar y otros para turbinar o combinación de ambos. Y que nadie se va a quedar sin agua. Vaya tontería.

Es más, mucha de la energía nocturna que se consume está ahí por la propia política de tener mejor precio la nocturna que la diurna. Si hubiese suficiente solar daría la vuelta el precio llevando mayor energía de consumo allí donde el precio fuera más barato, es decir, por el día. Y lo que es un sinsentido es decir que por el día no tendríamos energía, ja ja ja.

De las baterías, ya veremos, pero las tendencias son claras, y de corto plazo, antes de que las nucleares terminen su fin de ciclo de vida. Por cierto, no necesito soñar mucho, ya hay países que renuncian a la nuclear. Lo que no encuentro ninguno que no deje de aumentar potencia renovable.

De las interconexiones a Francia, apúntelo, acabaremos dándole mas energía que recibiéndola. La nuclear de Francia cada vez es menos necesaria en toda Europa. En España, en décadas apenas la hemos necesitado. Y Francia, cada vez exporta menos, así que uno va entendiendo porque va disminuyendo la nuclear también en Francia. Las interconexiones tienen sentido cuando hay grandes redes de transporte norte-sur, dando viento y agua del norte cuando no hay sol, y viceversa. O para cambios abruptos de potencia, como en los amaneceres y atardeceres. No hablo solo de Francia. Pero creo que no lo entiende.

Su postdata 1, llega a conclusiones hipnóticas de años y años de mantra continuo indicando que la nuclear es imprescindible. Lamento no estar de acuerdo.
De su postdata 2, los datos muestran claramente que es más barata la energía eléctrica en invierno que en verano. Porque en invierno el viento sopla y se llenan los pantanos. Mientras que en verano, se hinchan las eléctricas a quemar carbón y gas. Creo que en esto las nucleares ni dan ni toman. La factura de la luz, tiene demasiados términos como para achacarlo únicamente a las renovables, y eso le confunde, claro.

Siga soñando, pero me temo que lo suyo es una pesadilla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No sea insensato, se vaciarían los embalses al igual que lo hace ahora; tal y como mostró la gráfica del sr. Jonasino


Sí vamos, es lo mismo que el mix utilice un 20% de energía hidroeléctrica durante momentos puntuales en los que la eólica no tiene generación suficiente, a que el 100% se haga mediante energía hidroeléctrica las noches en las que la eólica no pueda generar debido a que no hay vientos como proponía anteriormente.




> Y no haga demagogia con el tema de regar los campos, que bien sabe usted que hay unos embalses para regar y otros para turbinar o combinación de ambos. Y que nadie se va a quedar sin agua. Vaya tontería.


Claro que lo sé, pero usted propone utilizar sólo energías renovables, y durante la noche sólo podrían funcionar 2: eólica e hidráulica. Si la eólica no funciona sólo queda la hidráulica, y los embalses hidroeléctricos puros no tienen potencia instalada suficiente como para poder generar tanta cantidad de energía para poder cubrir la demanda. 

Necesitaríamos utilizar todas las centrales hidroeléctricas del país, incluidas las de los embalses destinados a regadío y abastecimiento, turbinando a toda capacidad y potencia, y aun así dudo mucho que se pudiese cubrir toda la demanda las noches que no hubiese eólica, que son muchas al cabo del año. 

Dejaríamos los embalses más secos que las cañerías de las pirámides.




> La factura de la luz, tiene demasiados términos como para achacarlo únicamente a las renovables, y eso le confunde, claro.


¿Acaso es mentira que casi un 25% de la factura de la luz corresponden a las primas a las energías renovables? Vamos a pagar cerca de 200.000 millones de euros en primas por esos aerogeneradores y esas placas solares tan chulas que sólo funcionan cuando hay viento o sol. Un ahorro descomunal oye con las 'energías verdes', se nota lo baratísimas que son... si no hubiese sido por esa lluvia de decenas de miles de millones de euros caída del cielo a cargo de los ciudadanos, no las habría montado ni dios:



Con ese dinero habría sido suficiente para construir reactores nucleares como para mantener el 80% de la generación en España durante el día, apoyada por la hidroeléctrica y puntualmente por ciclos combinados. Energía barata, fiable y que daría mayor seguridad al sistema eléctrico. Y por la noche, con la energía nuclear sobrante se podrían mantener funcionando las desaladoras produciendo agua en el Levante. Si la nuclear hubiera recibido esa lluvia de subvenciones como a las renovables...

Las energías renovables, pese a ese ingente dineral jamás va a poder generar el 80% de la electricidad de forma sostenida las 24 horas del día, los 365 días del año. 

200.000 millones de euros invertidos en tecnologías que como podemos ver en el gráfico de Jonasino, algunos días como hoy, su producción es testimonial

----------

Jonasino (09-jul-2016)

----------


## termopar

Sr. Lázaro, 
Ahora no tengo tiempo pero un día le explicaré la inversión, gastos o subvenciones  que han recibido cada tecnológica.
Yo en ningún momento he dicho de funcionar mañana con renovables. Siempre he dicho que tenemos centrales de ciclo combinado infrautilizadas para uso temporal hasta encontrar el mix que maximice en cada momento el mix renovable. Siempre habrá puntualmente épocas que haya que ajustar por falta de renovables. Se ve que no me lee detenidamente y con paciencia. 
Lo que siempre he dicho es que en nuestro mix deberíamos, por seguridad, co2 y economía, cerrar las nucleares y las de carbón,  unas, ya, y otras en cuanto acaben sus 40 años de vida útil, no son necesarias, y menos imprescindibles.

----------


## Jonasino

El peor ciego, el que no quiere ver
El peor sordo, el que no quiere oir
El peor ignorante, el que no quiere aprender



Que pena

----------


## termopar

Sr. Jonasino, 
No puedo estar más de acuerdo. 

Siguiendo sobre el tema del hilo. Parece que se pretende ofertar 1Gw de eólica, 0,5-1 Gw de fotovoltaica. Y ofertando del mismo modo a la anterior de 700 MW. Vamos, que le van a salir gratis al estado. Qué pena que no sean más de fotovoltaica, que mejoraría el precio mayorista en verano a costa de las de carbón. 

Me sigue pareciendo un paripé, cuando aún no se sabe si van a gobernar,  pero bueno, menos da una piedra. Se debe apostar con más fuerza, nos estamos quedando atrás con el resto de Europa

----------


## Jonasino

> A ver si nos aclaramos. El Reino Unido (el país de la lluvia y el cielo gris, con un tercio de tamaño que España y un consumo eléctrico muy superior al de España), en este pasado mes de Junio, ha cubierto la generación con *fotovoltaica en un 24%* de su mix. Muy superior a lo que hace toda la nuclear en España. Con eso, en España eliminamos el carbón y la nuclear juntos. Y seguro que en verano el sol no falla en España, garantizado.


Mismo tema
Misma fuente
Diferente resultado:





Fuente: La misma

----------


## termopar

Lea bien la noticia, se habla de valor pico en el mes de junio cubriendo el 24%. Y eso si, siga sin comentar el hilo de la conversación y váyase por las ramas.  

Por ejemplo. Por qué habrán elegido eólica y fotovoltaica como nuevos suministros. Puede ser por cumplir objetivos o también porque hoy en día son las tecnologías más baratas, más fáciles de instalar y con problemas minimos de desmantelamiento:

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por borrar esta noticia.





Llevaba media hora sin parar de reirme

----------


## termopar

yo no he borrado ninguna noticia, no se de que me habla, y si quiere ensuciar otros hilos, lo haga en otro sitio o me manda un privado. 

Lo único que puede ocurrir es que el administrador vigile lo que yo escriba y lo haya pausado o retenido, pero desde luego no he sido yo. Parezco muy peligroso por mis comentarios, para reírse también. 

P.D. cuando se borre el anterior mensaje, inmediatamente borraré éste, ya que no hacen mas que ensuciar

----------

